
The unlikely social network fuelling the Tottenham riots « The Urban Mashup Blog - adw
http://urbanmashup.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/the-unlikely-social-network-fuelling-the-tottenham-riots/
======
tomelders
I can personally confirm this. All the messages instructing people on where to
go and what to do have been absent of Facebook and Twitter, but alarmingly
frequent on BBM.

